# My New Urban Punk Project



## RuleRebel (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey All - 

I just joined and wanted to share some of my work from my new project. While the project's main focus is a custom deck of Bicycle cards, it's really much bigger. I really wanted to develop a custom deck of playing cards and graphics I hoped would portray the uniqueness and hint of rebelliousness inherent in us all. I chose graffiti street art for the main theme for the deck and other works for its rebellious undertones and punk subcultures for the diverse vibrancy they represent. 


Anyhoot - hope you like the work and let me know what you think! 




































Also if the project seems like something you would be interested in you can find the link in my signature. Thanks again!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's some great work Rebel. Is this an actual deck you plan on having The United States Playing card company to produce or is this a class project. I am hoping this will be an actual deck, I am into sleight of hand card and street magic, I would love to have these in my collection of arsenal to perform. Very cool stuff...


----------



## RuleRebel (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi George924! 

Thanks so much for the compliment!

Actually I am working with USPCC to get it produced!! So exciting! However I'm doing it through a kickstarter project, have you heard of it?

The idea is to work with USPCC to find out how much it would cost to produce the deck, then put the project on Kickstarter with that amount as the goal, anyone interested in the deck pledges and if I hit my goal amount in pledges I can get it produced by USPCC and my project backers get decks and other fun stuff as rewards. 

Sorry - didn't mean to drag that out - I'm just super excited about it!! We're doing really well so far and just hope that continues 

If you're interested you can check it out on Kickstarter - here's the link : http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/819518343/new-release-urban-punk-bicycle-playing-cards

Thanks again for the compliment!

~RR


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, I know kickstarter, I will go and visit the project...great work


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

That is really dope!


----------



## RuleRebel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

